# Rockwell power flex 753 drive



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

saurabh jain said:


> I am using the rockwell power flex 753 drive to control the speed of rotation & tilting angle of chute at blast furnace. sometimes tilting drive is tripping on port 4/5 communication loss fault while after reset it started again. we are facing the same problem in both drives [ Main & Stand by ] .
> PORT 4 \5 - Extended DI\Do & AI\AO card. which are loosing communication with PORT 0 or Motherboard.
> 
> Although i have been replaced the card with new one , but the problem is still persisting.
> ...


The most common cause of issues like this the noise on the control line from coil kickback causing a comms fault. If you are using the I/O card to control relays, contactors or solenoids, you MUST have coil surge suppressors on them, just as you would on a PLC I/O card (which in essence this is).


----------



## saurabh jain (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks...I will implement & see the problem is resolved.


----------

